
The Biggest Benefits of a Stock Market Meltdown - spking
https://www.financialsamurai.com/the-biggest-benefits-of-a-stock-market-meltdown/
======
yohann305
Most companies latest quarterly earnings reports are great, unemployment is at
record low. This is not a financial crisis based on reality, this is a crisis
driven by fear of what could possibly happen, not what is actually happening
and also the 2008 financial crisis is still in people’s mind, most of us would
rather get out now than go through another 2008... I’m expecting this meltdown
to be very short(less than a year), but we’ll get the real meltdown a few
years later, resulting in a double-hump chart.

Edit: why the downvote, I’m really starting to hate the HN platform

~~~
MuffinFlavored
because you just tried to pass off your analysis of the situation coupled with
a bunch of assumptions as solid stock market analysis

stop trying to guess the market

> would rather get out now

That sounds like a really bad idea, even if it dropped 50%-60%.

~~~
aplummer
My university economics rusty but it’s not bad analysis, the current market
does not have the indicators of cyclical downturn (just read from any central
bank of X, aka the pros) and a risk averse person given the uncertainty combo
of brexit, Chinese stimulus, unprecedented interest rate lull, (locally to me
and maybe you Australian housing market changes), and a US president that may
fire the CB head any day or do [unprecedented act] really not the worst idea
to take some low risk options.

------
Bucephalus355
“A bear market is just money returning to its rightful owners”

